# Hilfe! Java Applet Lake von Anfy - wie in HP einbinden?



## Allegra68 (2. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

wir bräuchten dringend Hilfe bei dem Java Applet "Lake". Bitte aber, wenn möglich, GANZ einfach erklären, da wir keine Ahnung haben.   

Wir möchten auf unserer Homepage, die wir kostenlos bei Oyla.de gehostet haben, ein Java Applet verwenden. In diesem Falle das Lake Applet. Was wir bisher wissen:1. Man benötigt das Lake.zip (haben wir runtergeladen, entpackt und auf unserer Festplatte unter "Eigene Dateien" gespeichert. Dort steht es nun als Lake.class
2.Man benötigt ein Bild im gif oder jpg Format. Haben wir auch. Auch dieses ist unter "Eigene Dateien" abgespeichert.
3.Man benötigt den HTML Code für das Applet. Diesen haben wir über das kostenlose "Anfy-Programm" schon generiert.Auch dieses HTML Document haben wir unter "Eigene Dateien" abgespeichert.

Unser Problem: WIE bekommen wir die Dateien auf den Server??? Bei Oyla kann man keine class-Dateien hochladen.. Auch jar ist nicht möglich.

Das Bild haben wir bereits bei Oyla hochgeladen. Wenn wir nun aber den HTML Code in die Java Konsole eingeben, 
sehen wir als Ergebnis nur einen grauen Kasten mit einem roten Kreuzchen links oben. Was nun????


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jun 2007)

Einigen Browsern (ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob sogar allen) ist egal, ob das Applet in einem jar-Archiv oder in der zip-Datei liegt. Du kannst also versuchen, das Applet im zip-Archiv auf deinen Webspace zu laden, sofern das erlaubt ist, und die HTML-Datei entsprechend anpassen (archive-Attibut)
Das Applet-Tag würde dann so in etwa aussehen:

```
<applet archive="Lake.zip" code="Lake.class" with="..." height="...">
Bitte aktivieren Sie die Java-Unterstützung in ihrem Browser!
</applet>
```

Wenn das nicht funktioniert, lädst du die HTML-Datei und das Bild auf deinen Webspace und das Applet auf einen anderen Webspace. In diesem Fall muss nur noch die HTML-Datei zuvor angepasst werden (codebase-Attribut).
Das könnte etwas so aussehen:

```
<applet codebase="http://www.meine-domain.com/applets/" code="Lake.class" with="..." height="...">
Bitte aktivieren Sie die Java-Unterstützung in ihrem Browser!
</applet>
```
Auf diese Art und Weise ist im Java-Chat auf diesen Seiten auch der Chronograph (mit deutschen Feiertagen) eingebunden worden. Das Applet liegt auf meinem Webspace, wird aber hier in einer HTML-Seite eingebunden.


----------



## Guest (2. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wir können auch keine zip Dateien dort hochladen, und HTML Documente auch nicht.
Webspace woanders haben wir nicht.

Folgende Dateiformate können wir hochladen:gif, png, jpg, jpeg, midi, mp3, swf, pdf, csv, xls, doc und rtf.

Andere Dateien gehen nicht.

HTML Datei anpassen????  :bahnhof:  Keine Ahnung wie das geht..

Wir hoffen, dass wir trotzdem eine für uns verständliche Lösung finden..

Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jun 2007)

Wenn ihr keine HTML-Dateien hochladen könnt, wie gestaltet ihr die Webseiten? Mit einem Online-Generator?
Schaut in diesem Fall einfach mal nach, ob dort an irgendeiner Stelle im Quelltext gearbeitet werden kann.
Und so lange ihr keine Möglichkeit habt, das Applet irgendwie im Web platzieren zu können, habt ihr keine Chance, das Applet je in Aktion zu erleben.
Das beste ist: Hoster wechseln.


----------



## Tobias (2. Jun 2007)

Anderen Webspace suchen. Scheint ja ein totaler Schrottanbieter zu sein. Free-Webspace gibt es IMHO noch immer zuhauf und Google bedienen könnt ihr ja sicher auch ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Allegra68 (2. Jun 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ihr keine HTML-Dateien hochladen könnt, wie gestaltet ihr die Webseiten? Mit einem Online-Generator?
> Schaut in diesem Fall einfach mal nach, ob dort an irgendeiner Stelle im Quelltext gearbeitet werden kann.
> Und so lange ihr keine Möglichkeit habt, das Applet irgendwie im Web platzieren zu können, habt ihr keine Chance, das Applet je in Aktion zu erleben.
> Das beste ist: Hoster wechseln.



Ja, sie werden online bearbeitet.
Im Texteditor gestalten wir die Seiten. Hier gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, Java Codes zu generieren. Eine HTML Konsole gibt es auch.
Wir können die Seiten auch im Quelltext bearbeiten. Wissen nur eben nicht, WO GENAU etwas einfügen.
Seit einigen Stunden haben wir nun auch Free Webspace bei "Freenet". Dort konnten wir alle 3 erforderlichen Dateien bereits hochladen: 1. HTML Textdocument 2. Das Bild(jpg -Format) 3. Die Class Datei ( Lake.class)
Nun wie weiter vorgehen????? Die Homepage möchten wir schon beim jetzigen Anbieter behalten.

Bitte nicht so kompliziert erklären, wenn möglich...  :shock: Hoffentlich lässt sich das Problem überhaupt lösen.
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jun 2007)

Wenn ihr auf diesen grottigen Anbieter die Dateien nicht hochladen könnt, dann ist das eben so.
Die einzige Möglichkeit es zumindest so aussehen zu lassen als würde das Applet auf dieser URL laufen, führt über einen Frame-Relay auf den anderen Webspace.


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2007)

Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hoffentlich lässt sich das Problem überhaupt lösen.


Sicher, und die Lösung habe ich oben bereits gepostet. Ihr nehmt am Besten die zweite Lösung, die funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Den geposteten Quelltext kopieren und in eure Webseite an die Stelle in den Quelltext setzen, wo das Applet eingefügt/dargestellt werden soll. Dann noch das codebase-Attribut modifizieren (Freenet-URL einsetzen), dann sollte das schon laufen.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jun 2007)

Ja... das ist wohl besser als ein Relay. Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht  :lol: 
Ist halt schon spät...  :?


----------



## Allegra68 (3. Jun 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wäre super, wenn's klappt. Die Frage ist noch: REICHT es, dass die drei Dateien einfach nur bei Freenet hochgeladen wurden und nun ja dort im Dateiordner liegen?
Hier ist der Code für das Lake Applet, wie wir ihn mit Anfy generiert haben:

```
<applet archive="AnLake.jar" code="AnLake.class" width="347" height="742">
<param name="credits" value="Applet by Fabio Ciucci ([url]www.anfyteam.com[/url])">
<param name="res" value="1">
<param name="image" value="Engel500.jpg">
<param name="wavspeed" value="20">
<param name="perspective" value="30">
<param name="farwaving" value="1150">
<param name="wind" value="13">
<param name="windvarval" value="40">
<param name="windvarmin" value="40">
<param name="windvarmax" value="18">
<param name="halfreflect" value="NO">
<param name="overimg" value="NO">
<param name="overimgX" value="0">
<param name="overimgY" value="0">
<param name="textscroll" value="lakescr.txt">
<param name="texttype" value="zooming">
<param name="textvspace" value="0">
<param name="textminfont" value="8">
<param name="textmaxfont" value="172">
<param name="textoffset" value="240">
<param name="textspeed" value="2">
<param name="textfont" value="Helvetica">
<param name="textbold" value="NO">
<param name="textitalic" value="NO">
<param name="textsize" value="24">
<param name="textshadow" value="YES">
<param name="TextSColR" value="20">
<param name="TextSColG" value="20">
<param name="TextSColB" value="50">
<param name="TextColR" value="255">
<param name="TextColG" value="255">
<param name="TextColB" value="155">
<param name="TextJumpAmp" value="0">
<param name="TextJumpSpd" value="0">
<param name="TextSineAmp" value="0">
<param name="TextSineSpd" value="0">
<param name="TextSineAngle" value="0">
<param name="regcode" value="NO">
<param name="reglink" value="NO">
<param name="regnewframe" value="NO">
<param name="regframename" value="_blank">
<param name="statusmsg" value="AnLake applet">
<param name="memdelay" value="15">
<param name="priority" value="1">
<param name="MinSYNC" value="30">
Please [url="http://www.anfyteam.com/java/"]download Java(tm)[/url].
</applet>
```


Könntest Du vielleicht so lieb sein, und uns die entsprechenden Stellen ändern? Die Stelle wo die Freenet-URL hin muss kannst ja mit "meine Hp" oder so beschriften. Wir tragen dann die richtige ein. Wie funktioniert das Ganze dann?
 :bahnhof: 
K


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2007)

Dazu genügt die Anpassung deiner ersten Zeile.

```
<applet codebase="http://www.freenet-homepage.de/benutzer/" archive="AnLake.jar" code="AnLake.class" width="347" height="742">
```
Den Rest übernimmst du wie gehabt. Das Schema sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Allegra68 (3. Jun 2007)

Heisst das, wir sollen die komplette erste Zeile ersetzen? Durch das, was Du als Zeile 1 geschrieben hast?

Wie funktioniert das Ganze? Wenn die 3 Dateien bei Freenet liegen.. wie wird von der Oyla HP darauf zugegriffen??*Kopf kratz*
Müssen wir vorher bei Freenet NICHTS mehr mit den Dateien machen?  Bleiben die einfach "so" in dem Ordner liegen? Muss das fertige Applet nicht bei Freenet zu sehen sein?

Zum Pfad noch ne' Frage:Reicht Freent-homepage.de/mein nutzername/ ?? Muss hier nicht noch der Name des Ordners dazu??

 Sorry, dass wir uns sooo blöd anstellen.. Haben leider keinen Schimmer davon..

Danke schonmal.. Bist wirklich ne' grosse Hilfe!


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2007)

Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heisst das, wir sollen die komplette erste Zeile ersetzen? Durch das, was Du als Zeile 1 geschrieben hast?


In der ersten Zeile wird dem Browser die Resource auf ein Applet bekannt gemacht. Du ersetzt also eure erste Zeile mit meiner und passt sie noch an (URL ändern).



			
				Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie funktioniert das Ganze? Wenn die 3 Dateien bei Freenet liegen.. wie wird von der Oyla HP darauf zugegriffen??*Kopf kratz*


Genau.



			
				Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Müssen wir vorher bei Freenet NICHTS mehr mit den Dateien machen?  Bleiben die einfach "so" in dem Ordner liegen? Muss das fertige Applet nicht bei Freenet zu sehen sein?


Genau, das kann alles so bleiben, ihr muss auch nichts bekannt oder sichtbar machen.



			
				Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Pfad noch ne' Frage:Reicht Freent-homepage.de/mein nutzername/ ?? Muss hier nicht noch der Name des Ordners dazu??


Wenn du auch noch ein Verzeichnis erstellt hast, in dem dann dein Applet liegt, muss du natürlich auch dieses Verzeichnis mit im URL angeben.


----------



## Allegra68 (3. Jun 2007)

Guten Morgen     

Also: Wir haben folgenden Code nun im Quelltext stehen:



 </P:><applet codebase=http://www.freenet-homepage.de/Allegra/upload/ archive=AnLake.jar code=AnLake.class width=347 height=742>
<param name=credits value=Applet by Fabio Ciucci (www.anfyteam.com)>
<param name=res value=1>
<param name=image value=Engel500.jpg>
<param name=wavspeed value=20>
<param name=perspective value=30>
<param name=farwaving value=1150>
<param name=wind value=13>
<param name=windvarval value=40>
<param name=windvarmin value=40>
<param name=windvarmax value=18>
<param name=halfreflect value=NO>
<param name=overimg value=NO>
<param name=overimgX value=0>
<param name=overimgY value=0>
<param name=textscroll value=lakescr.txt>
<param name=texttype value=zooming>
<param name=textvspace value=0>
<param name=textminfont value=8>
<param name=textmaxfont value=172>
<param name=textoffset value=240>
<param name=textspeed value=2>
<param name=textfont value=Helvetica>
<param name=textbold value=NO>
<param name=textitalic value=NO>
<param name=textsize value=24>
<param name=textshadow value=YES>
<param name=TextSColR value=20>
<param name=TextSColG value=20>
<param name=TextSColB value=50>
<param name=TextColR value=255>
<param name=TextColG value=255>
<param name=TextColB value=155>
<param name=TextJumpAmp value=0>
<param name=TextJumpSpd value=0>
<param name=TextSineAmp value=0>
<param name=TextSineSpd value=0>
<param name=TextSineAngle value=0>
<param name=regcode value=NO>
<param name=reglink value=NO>
<param name=regnewframe value=NO>
<param name=regframename value=_blank>
<param name=statusmsg value=AnLake applet>
<param name=memdelay value=15>
<param name=priority value=1>
<param name=MinSYNC value=30>
Please <A HREF=http://www.anfyteam.com/java/>download Java(tm)</A>.
</applet>

Das Problem jedoch: Es ist nach wie vor nur der graue Kasten mit rotem Kreuzchen oben links zu sehen...

Was nun?? Was könnte falsch sein?  Das gibt's doch gar nicht, dass wir das nicht auf die Reihe kriegen    

Sorry... Kannst mal schauen, was oben vielleicht nicht richtig ist. 

Bei Oyla haben wir nichts als das Bild hochgeladen. Die nötigen Dateien liegen NUR bei Freenet. Ist das wirklich richtig so??


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2007)

Nicht ganz. Ich habe mir mal das Applet angesehen, hab es auch zum Laufen bekommen und weiß nun, wo es bei euch klemmt.
Aaalso: Die HTML-Datei kann bei Oyla und bei Freenet liegen, dann kann man beide Seiten auch "ansurfen".
Das Bild und die Jar-Datei gehören nur auf den Freenet-Space. Auf Oyla, so hast du erzählt, könnt ihr das ja nicht raufladen.
Aber ihr müsst die HTML-Datei noch etwas anpassen. Das Problem liegt bei der Angabe der Bilddatei. Wenn diese, von der ladenden Webseite aus gesehen, sich wie das Applet auch auf einem anderem Server befindet, muss für das Bild auch der genaue (absolute) URL angegeben werden, weil sonst eine SecurityException geworfen wird.
Es wird also ein Fehler im Zusammenhang mit der Sicherheitsumgebung für Applets ermittelt, weil Resourcen von einem Rechner geladen werden sollen, auf dem sich das Applet nicht befindet.
Das musst du als Nicht-Programmierer nicht verstehen.
Die Zeile in der das Bild angegeben wird muss so aussehen:

```
<param name="image" value="http://www.freenet-homepage.de/Allegra/upload/Engel500.jpg">
```

Ich habe dir mal hier den Quelltext für deine HTML-Seite fertig gemacht, die du ganz gleich wo im Internet (Webserver) speichern kannst. Im Prinzip wäre das der Quelltext für die Seite, die du auf Oyla speichern solltest.
Um den Rest kümmert sich die Seite bzw. der Browser allein.

```
<applet codebase="http://www.freenet-homepage.de/Allegra/upload/" archive="AnLake.jar" code="AnLake.class" width="347" height="742"> 
<param name="credits" value="Applet by Fabio Ciucci ([url]www.anfyteam.com[/url])"> 
<param name="res" value="1"> 
<param name="image" value="http://www.freenet-homepage.de/Allegra/upload/Engel500.jpg"> 
<param name="wavspeed" value="20"> 
<param name="perspective" value="30"> 
<param name="farwaving" value="1150"> 
<param name="wind" value="13"> 
<param name="windvarval" value="40"> 
<param name="windvarmin" value="40"> 
<param name="windvarmax" value="18"> 
<param name="halfreflect" value="NO"> 
<param name="overimg" value="NO"> 
<param name="overimgX" value="0"> 
<param name="overimgY" value="0"> 
<param name="textscroll" value="lakescr.txt"> 
<param name="texttype" value="zooming"> 
<param name="textvspace" value="0"> 
<param name="textminfont" value="8"> 
<param name="textmaxfont" value="172"> 
<param name="textoffset" value="240"> 
<param name="textspeed" value="2"> 
<param name="textfont" value="Helvetica"> 
<param name="textbold" value="NO"> 
<param name="textitalic" value="NO"> 
<param name="textsize" value="24"> 
<param name="textshadow" value="YES"> 
<param name="TextSColR" value="20"> 
<param name="TextSColG" value="20"> 
<param name="TextSColB" value="50"> 
<param name="TextColR" value="255"> 
<param name="TextColG" value="255"> 
<param name="TextColB" value="155"> 
<param name="TextJumpAmp" value="0"> 
<param name="TextJumpSpd" value="0"> 
<param name="TextSineAmp" value="0"> 
<param name="TextSineSpd" value="0"> 
<param name="TextSineAngle" value="0"> 
<param name="regcode" value="NO"> 
<param name="reglink" value="NO"> 
<param name="regnewframe" value="NO"> 
<param name="regframename" value="_blank"> 
<param name="statusmsg" value="AnLake applet"> 
<param name="memdelay" value="15"> 
<param name="priority" value="1"> 
<param name="MinSYNC" value="30"> 
Please <A HREF=http://www.anfyteam.com/java/>download Java(tm)</A>. 
</applet>
```
Dabei müssen alle Resourcen (JavaLogo.gif und AnLake.jar) auf dem Freenet-Server liegen. Der Browser kann nun über die HTML-Datei von überall aus das Applet starten, weil er die Speicherorte der zu verarbeitenden Resourcen kennt.


----------



## Allegra68 (3. Jun 2007)

Hallöchen L- Ectron-X

zuerst einmal DANKE, dass Du Dir soviel Mühe mit uns gibst!!

Es klappt immer noch nicht richtig  :autsch:   Wir sind nun aber so weit, dass das Engelbild kurz erscheint: Unter dem Engel bleibt es aber weiss, d.h. ohne die Spiegelung... Es dauert ne' Weile, dann erscheint in dem weissen Fenster das Java Emblem (Die orange Tasse). Das war's dann aber auch.

Das Bild, heisst bei Freenet aber nicht Engel500, sondern Engel500112ed5bf19e.jpg (steht bei Eigenschaften, haben wir auch so nicht hochgeladen) Haben wir vorhin dann im Quellcode auch erfolgreich geändert.

Was ist also nun wieder falsch??? Folgende Dateien liegen bei Freenet:
ajbut1.gif
anfy.class
AnLake.class
AnLake.jar
Engel500.jpg(so steht es unter dem Bild, wenn man auf Eigenschaften klickt erscheint aber Engel500112ed5bf19e.jpg
HTML.html
lake.class
lakescr.txt
Lware.class

Diese Dateien haben wir Alle bei Freenet hochgeladen. Nach dem generieren des Codes bei Anfy, haben wir auf "Copy all files to..." geklickt und den markierten Quellcode unter "Eigene Dateien" auf unserer Festplatte abgespeichert. Wenn man dann Eigene Dateien öffnete, waren die oben angegebenen Dateien dort zu finden und wir haben sie bei Freenet hochgeladen. Hoffe, das ist so richtig gewesen??

Sorry, wir nerven sicher schon


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2007)

Ja, alles richtig. Dass die Bilddatei ein solches Anhängsel bekommt ist nicht normal. Möglicherweise ein Übertragungsfehler? Bitte mal die HTML-Seite und das Applet erneut generieren lassen, und nochmals hochladen.
Hier mal das Applet funktionstüchtig auf einer Freenet-Page:
http://www.freenet-homepage.de/java-forum/applets/thread_50174/

Hinweis: Manchmal lassen sich Webseiten nicht laden, keine Ahnung, warum. Nach einem Reload sollte es dann aber funktionieren.


----------



## Allegra68 (4. Jun 2007)

Also so langsam verzweifle ich an dieser HARTEN NUSS  ???:L 

Es will einfach nicht klappen. Habe bei Freenet nochmal alle Dateien(auch das Bild) gelöscht. Das Bild auch bei Oyla gelöscht.
Das Bild auf der Festplatte wieder umbenannt in den alten Namen "Engel500" .
Mit Anfy den Code neu generiert anschliessend die Dateien und das Bild bei Freenet wieder hochgeladen. 

Den angepassten Code bei Oyla eingefügt. Und : Es tut sich wieder nichts! Das gibt es doch gar nicht.

Komisch ist, das das Bild bei Freenet dann immer diesen Zahlenanhang bekommt..?? Also unter dem Bild steht "Engel500.jpg", klickt man aber auf Eigenschaften, stehen nach "Engel500" halt diese Zahlen und Buchstaben.

Keine Ahnung. was das soll. Ich schätze mal, wir kriegen das wohl nie hin.  :cry: 

Hast Du noch ne' Idee?? 

Gruss
Bettina


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2007)

Kann ich mir nicht erklären. Benutzt du den Online-Uploader von Freenet, oder ein eigenes FTP-Programm?
Ich habe meine Dateien mit einem FTP-Programm auf den Webspace geladen.
Wenn du das alles nicht hinbekommst, postest du einfach mal einen Link zu deinem Bild. Ich lade es mir herunter, lade es auf meinen Space und erstelle die HTML-Datei. Falls du eine eigene HTML-Datei layoutet hast, kannst du die mir auch geben, dann passe ich diese an.
Zurück bekommst du von mir eine HTML-Datei (in deinem Layout) mit den passenden Codezeilen zur Ausführung des Applets von überall aus dem Internet. Diese kannst du dann auf deinen Oyla-Space laden und brauchst auch keine weiteren Daten mehr.
Dabei gibts nur einen Nachteil: Du kannst zwar die Applet-Parameter verändern, hast aber keinen Zugriff auf das vom Applet angezeigte Bild.


----------



## Allegra68 (4. Jun 2007)

Also ich habe die Dateien bei Freenet normal per upload hochgeladen. Die Möglichkeit per FTP besteht dort zwar 

auch, ich weiss aber nicht, wie dies genau geht. Zu blöd, dass ich so etwas nicht kann !

Hier also der Link zu dem Bild  : http://www.oyla10.de/userdaten/70216577/bilder/Engel500.jpg 

Bedeutet dies nun, Du generierst den Code jetzt mit dem Bild und wir bräuchten diesen nur noch einfügen??

Hört sich ja zu einfach ein  :shock: 

Das Bild ist bei Oyla (und bei Freenet)  gehostet. Hoffe, dies darf so sein?

LG


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2007)

Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bedeutet dies nun, Du generierst den Code jetzt mit dem Bild und wir bräuchten diesen nur noch einfügen??
> 
> Hört sich ja zu einfach ein  :shock:


So einfach ist es aber wirklich.  



			
				Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Bild ist bei Oyla (und bei Freenet)  gehostet. Hoffe, dies darf so sein?


Wo das Bild jetzt gehostet ist, ist völlig unwichtig. Du kannst es jetzt auch auf beiden Webspaces löschen, auch das Applet brauchst du nun nicht mehr. Es liegt jetzt auf meinem Space.
Link: http://www.freenet-homepage.de/java-forum/applets/thread_50174/tdt.html
Den Quellcode bzw. die Webseite kopierst du einfach auf deinen Oyla-Space - fertig.
Natürlich kannst du sie auch noch anpassen.

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir das Ganze auch auf deinem Freenet-Space einrichten, dann hast du noch Zugang zum Applet und zum Bild (austauschen, erweitern etc.).
Allerdings brauche ich dafür Zugang zum Freenet-Account. In dem Fall bitte eine PN an mich.
Oder du fragst jemanden aus deinem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis, der sich damit auskennt, ob er die Dateien nicht mal auf den Webspace laden würde.


----------



## Allegra68 (4. Jun 2007)

.....trau' mich fast nicht mehr es zu sagen:     Es funzt noch immer nicht. Es ist ja zum durchdrehen!

Also: Ich habe auf Deinen Link oben geklickt, es öffnete sich eine Seite mit dem fertigen Applet, so wie wir es ja gerne auf der Website hätten.
Natürlich funktionierte es dort auch.

Habe dann (hoffe das war auch richtig) rechts auf die Seite geklickt und auf Quellcode anzeigen. Diesen habe ich markiert, kopiert und bei Oyla in den HTML Editor eingefügt.

Ergebnis: Das Engelbild ist erschienen, jedoch wieder ohne die Spiegelung ( dort wo diese sein sollte, war der bekannte weisse Kasten).  :bahnhof: 

Schau Dir dies mal an: ( Steht bei Oyla in der Hilfe)

"Java Script Konsole
Sie möchten Java Codes oder andere Codes einfügen, die im Normalfall einen Fehler beim Aufruf des Editors hervorrufen würde?
Dann fügen Sie den Code über die Java Konsole schnell und einfach ein.

Bitte beachten Sie dass wir für fremde Codes und Scripte keinerlei Verantwortung oder Support übernehmen.


Welche Scripte funktionieren definitiv nicht:

Scripte, die einen BODY Aufruf erwarten."



Mmmhh... Nicht das es etwas mit den "Body-Aufrufen" zu tun hat?????


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2007)

Das beste ist, du lässt Oyla sausen, scheinbar haben die alles eingeschränkt, was man einschränken kann.
Lege deine Webinhalte einfach auf den Freenet-Space, oder ziehe mit deiner Domain zu einem vernünftigen Anbieter um.


----------



## Allegra68 (4. Jun 2007)

Also liegt es an der "Body-Einschränkung"? 

Nun... Schade... Nein, wir bleiben erst mal bei Oyla. Für Ahnungslose wie uns ist es ja gar nicht schlecht.

Das hat uns bisher schon einige Mühe gekostet dort, jetzt alles sausen lassen.. Nee, mag ich nicht dran denken. Alles nochmal machen..

Finde das bei Freenet auch SO unübersichtlich alles, komme da nicht wirklich klar. Man scheint auch nicht viel am Design machen zu können etc.

Trotzdem ganz, ganz lieben Dank an Dich     Hast Dir echt Mühe und Arbeit mit uns gemacht. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich. 

Nun haben wir das Engelbild mit PhotoImpact animiert. LANGE nicht so schön wie das Lake-Applet. Doch da müssen wir wohl durch.  :? 

LG
Bettina


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2007)

Allegra68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also liegt es an der "Body-Einschränkung"?


Ich weiß es nicht, aber die Vermutung liegt nahe.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Aug 2007)

Achso, ehe ich es vergesse: Das Problem habe ich gelöst.
Ich habe die Zugangsdaten zu den FTP-Servern erhalten und das Applet und die einbettende Webseite auf den Freenet-Space geladen und die Webseite dann in den Rest bei Oyla eingelinkt.


----------

